# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Area Secreta ?

## uri__nowornever

Hola amigos.

Tengo una duda sobre la Área Secreta del foro.

Como entro ?


Saludos mágicos

----------


## Ming

Bueno, aquí te dejo la respuesta de Ariel de la última vez que se preguntó:



> Hola uri
> 
> Para entrar al Area Secreta solo debes anotarte en el Hilo de Postulantes.
> El mismo ahora no esta visible porque el acceso está temporalmente cerrado por el gran trabajo que tenemos con el tema del Concurso.
> 
> No te preocupes...pronto estará visible nuevamente para todos.
> 
> Te agradecemos a ti y a todos los demas por el gran interes.
> 
> ...

----------


## Zeleth

Paciencia ante todo en esta vida. como te dicen en otro post, muchas dudas y muy corriendo que vas xD.

PD: Yo ni me planteo aun entrar al area.. xD

----------

